# Haulin' from March until now :) [LOTS of pics!]



## Jessie May (May 24, 2010)

Yay!





Self-explanatory... lol. Dirty brush, sorry!





Stereo Rose- yum! It being re-released means I found one going cheap. ^^ Also Ripe Peach, I missed out on it when it came out, but found someone selling their backup for a good price.





More LE items picked up. Comet Blue and BNIB Lollipop Loving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Chartru Paint, Flammable Paint (LOVE them!). Sea & Sky MES. All off Trade Me (NZ E-Bay-ish thing).





Eyeshadows from permanent line- Expensive Pink, Cork, Lucky Green, Shimmermoss, Plum Dressing, Beautiful Iris.





LE eyeshadows- Nanogold, Straw Harvest, Prepped for Glamour, Hey.





Art Supplies! Dirty and Below Ground Greasepaint Sticks. Undercurrent and Almost Noir Pearlglide Liners.





Kumquat, Electric Fuchsia and Culture Clash Lipglasses. Venetian Lustreglass.





Too Fabulous. In Synch and Naked Liner Lip Pencils. Double Dare, Richer Lusher and Fashion Scoop Cremesheen Glasses.













Swatches L-R: Ever Hip, Nude Rose, Rose Maiden, Fresh Salmon, Bronzilla, Viva Glam Cyndi, Viva Glam Gaga.

...and now I'm so so broke!


----------



## BrittanyD (May 25, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy all of your new goodies. Especially those lippies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viva la MAC!


----------



## peachsuns (May 25, 2010)

I see so many great items, and Stereo Rose!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome haul. Enjoy!


----------



## mystery (May 25, 2010)

nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy your items!


----------



## gemmel06 (May 25, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 25, 2010)

WOW!!! I'm drooling over Comet Blue d/g and Lollipop Loving l/s in the Heatherette packaging!! I so want them both even though I have Lollipop Loving l/s in the regular packaging and makes me want two more LL l/s!! Enjoy your massive goodies!


----------



## phatkat (May 25, 2010)

nice hauling.. money well spent!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 25, 2010)

Nice haul! Lucky about finding Ripe Peach at a good price


----------



## thezander (May 25, 2010)

Oo, so many lovely things. How are you liking the Fast Response eye cream?


----------



## vintageroses (May 25, 2010)

Niceeeeeeeeee, i'm jealous I want lollipop loving!


----------



## yazerella (May 25, 2010)

This is a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait 'til Stereo Rose is re-released!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (May 25, 2010)

So many lovely things! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Singmeanything (May 25, 2010)

ack! I cannot wait to go shopping for MAC again! I miss it


----------



## lexielex (May 26, 2010)

Nice hauling...enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Senoj (May 26, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## dearcupcake (May 27, 2010)

awesome haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2010)

Nice! I would wear Plum Dressing, Lucky Green, and Shimmermoss together!


----------



## munchkin86 (May 30, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

great stuff - wonderful pics too!


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 2, 2010)

Mac sure ate your wallet, lovely haul
And OMG that Ripe Peach looks sooo pretty! I'm really kickin myself for not bying one when the collection was out


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

p.s. definately jealous of the ripe peach


----------



## Jessie May (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_Oo, so many lovely things. How are you liking the Fast Response eye cream?_

 
I seriously love it! It also makes my under-eye concealer go on like a dream.


----------



## Jessie May (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Nice! I would wear Plum Dressing, Lucky Green, and Shimmermoss together!_

 
Yeah, as soon as I saw them sitting together like that I had to go try it! They are such lovely colours.


----------



## Jessie May (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pannekoek* 

 
_Mac sure ate your wallet, lovely haul
And OMG that Ripe Peach looks sooo pretty! I'm really kickin myself for not bying one when the collection was out_

 
I was too! I talked myself out of it, but then when I decided that I really did need one it was all sold out... but then one came up on the NZ Ebay-ish thing for only about $3-4 US over retail! I'm pretty stoked with it and am wearing it every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you will find one for a good price some time!!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 8, 2010)

So jealous! How did you manage to get the heatherette lipstick?


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 8, 2010)

wow thats an awsome haul!!! i have been trying to get my hands on a nano gold forever now!


----------



## Jessie May (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_WOW!!! I'm drooling over Comet Blue d/g and Lollipop Loving l/s in the Heatherette packaging!! I so want them both even though I have Lollipop Loving l/s in the regular packaging and makes me want two more LL l/s!! Enjoy your massive goodies!_

 
I know right! I couldn't even believe those two popped up- I had kinda given up on getting some of those awesome items from before I was into MAC but I guess I got lucky!


----------



## Jessie May (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SUMM3RxBABii* 

 
_So jealous! How did you manage to get the heatherette lipstick?_

 
Someone on Trade Me (it's like Ebay, but in New Zealand) was selling the backups of their Heatherette and Fafi collections.


----------



## Jessie May (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_wow thats an awsome haul!!! i have been trying to get my hands on a nano gold forever now!_

 
Since it came out again with the Spring Colour Forecast collection there must be a few more floating around these days! I hope you can get one! It is soooooo pretty!!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, so YOU were the one outbid me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm beadedjewellery on Trademe) I gave in at the end cause I was already buying Fafi & Heatherette palettes off Kraig. Enjoy your haul, it looks awesome! I'm super jealous that you got Ever Hip!


----------



## Jessie May (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Haha, so YOU were the one outbid me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm beadedjewellery on Trademe) I gave in at the end cause I was already buying Fafi & Heatherette palettes off Kraig. Enjoy your haul, it looks awesome! I'm super jealous that you got Ever Hip!_

 
Oh my goodness! How crazy that you are on here too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for my manic bidding! Haha!
How are you enjoying those palettes? I was so keen on them but went for just the Lollipop Loving in the end.


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ooh awesome haul! Have fun playing with all your new goodies!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Stereo Rose!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

The LE MAC e/s are beautiful!


----------

